# The MIGHTY SPEED THREAD.... MERGES



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Lose Tomorrow and then.... become the first team to ever come back from 0-3!*

This is the year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This has actually already been said in a thread from last night.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Cool. SOrry I missed it


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Cool. SOrry I missed it


I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I am sorry SPeed but at this point I don't think many of us are ready to go along with coming back from 0-3.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I am sorry SPeed but at this point I don't think many of us are ready to go along with coming back from 0-3.


I don't konw if there are many of us who think they can come back from 0-2, let alone 0-3


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I was hoping we could come back from 0-4 :grinning:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Yep as I suspected*

Talk is cheap, and the Blazers as always talk big and come back with a big fat loss. If they go down 0-3 they are done. If they win, they can still make it tight. My gut feeling is that Peaceman is right on the money though


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

But that's the point. When a team is down BIG, no one thinks they can come back. Cuz they have played so badly to that point. When a team comes back from 0-3, and it will happen, I don't think you'll find many people who saw it coming after 0-3. This team always plays best when it's in a hole. This team finished with 50 wins. That's about 10 more wins than most of you thought the Blazers would get, back when they were 7-9.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> But that's the point. When a team is down BIG, no one thinks they can come back. Cuz they have played so badly to that point. When a team comes back from 0-3, and it will happen, I don't think you'll find many people who saw it coming after 0-3. This team always plays best when it's in a hole. This team finished with 50 wins. That's about 10 more wins than most of you thought the Blazers would get, back when they were 7-9.


so, great prognosticator..how many games did you predict they'd win?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought they'd win at least 54 games. Sigh.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I thought they'd win at least 54 games. Sigh.


I had em at 47...so you were almost as much over as I was under.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

did you have them at 47 when they were 7-9????

that's the question.

most people thought they would only win about 40 when they started that weakly


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> did you have them at 47 when they were 7-9????
> 
> that's the question.
> ...


I had em at 47 games from the get go. I said if they keep playing like this, (when they were 7-9) they'd win 40 games. There's a difference there.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, if they kept playing like that, they would have only won 35 games.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Actually, if they kept playing like that, they would have only won 35 games.


Nah, they would have gone win-less.

Something must be done...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

they couldn't have gone winless, they had already won 7


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers in 7.*

Rasheed Wallace will respond to this adversity with a huge game on Sunday. I even see Pippen possibly suiting up. Blazers are gonna win on Sunday, win in Dallas, come back and win in Portland again, and then go to Dallas and win there, and everyone will say what a great series it was.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Believe Harder.*

We can do this.

Go Blazers


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

You must be the most positive Blazer fan or your on Speed. Not sure which.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not even going to get to watch Sunday's game. Going to an all-day concert. 

#($*@(#*$)@*(!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that being an eternal optimist has its down sides in real life, but in sports (even when rooting for the Blazers) I don't see why MORE people aren't like Speed is here (and, to a lesser extent, like me (again: except the third nipple thing)).

It's easy to be negative. Every team in the NBA will end the season with a loss... except one (discounting the lottery teams that pull out a meaningless and counterproductive win at the end of the regular season). Being a negative nelly all the time means you're almost sure to be correct. 

But for me, looking for and closely examining the negatives isn't what I want out of the Blazers. There are tons of things that suck in real life... as long as I know there will be another year where I can have some hope, I'll accept the fact that (at some level) my heart is going to be broken again because the team I root for is almost CERTAIN to lose in the end.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Beaverton, you will miss a GREAT game. Too bad. I feel sorry for you. I bet you will tune in for Game 7, though.

B E L I E V E H A R D E R

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Believe Harder.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> We can do this.
> 
> Go Blazers


*believing harder*

no we can't...


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Speed? The Blazers are not smart enough to beat the Mavs! Tonight was a clinic! Were you watching? Dirk is killing us and when he takes a water Raef and Van take over with Nash penetrating. Our boys are so lost out there that the open shooter for the Mavs most of the time can tie his shoes in between three points hoops. 

Portland needs smart guys to beat a smart team. Sheed, Dale, Bonzi and Damon are not the ones to do it!


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Believe Harder.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> *believing harder*
> ...



I need some of Haps Canadian Whiskey from Possum Lodge.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Blazers in 7.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace will respond to this adversity with a huge game on Sunday. I even see Pippen possibly suiting up. Blazers are gonna win on Sunday, win in Dallas, come back and win in Portland again, and then go to Dallas and win there, and everyone will say what a great series it was.
> 
> Go Blazers



Looks like the Iraqi Info Minister is a Blazer fan!!! :laugh:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you not see the sign at the Rose Garden?

It said "Believe Harder"


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Blazers in 7.*



> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Iraqi Info Minister is a Blazer fan!!! :laugh:




I thought his post seemed familiar. :jump:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Terrible, we've beaten these guys 4 times in the last 13 months.

We can and will beat them. You will see.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You don't recognize the reference???

I was referring to Paul Westphal's quote when the Suns were down 0-2 in the first round to the Lakers in 93


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Speed? You know what I want to believe? That Portland gets pimp slapped on Sunday and we get a new team next year with brains, heart, and desire to play their natural positions.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers in 7.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Terrible, we've beaten these guys 4 times in the last 13 months.
> 
> We can and will beat them. You will see.



Of course, you will slaughter those infidels with the almighty 3-pointer! The Mavs do not have a 3 game lead, it is all an illusion created by the trickery of the American media.
:laugh: 

Seriously though, I'd really like to see the Blazers smoke the Mavs, but even if they don't the Kings will.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Did you not see the sign at the Rose Garden?
> 
> It said "Believe Harder"


yah, i saw it. I wanted to bring a sign that said "Media be damned. I'm still a fan Duin"


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Terrible, Did you really not see any heart or desire tonight???? WHY do people think that you only have heart and desire if you WIN??? You can have heart and desire and lose. That's what happened to the Blazers. They played with lots of heart AND desire. Which game were you watching?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Everything is great. Sheed will be in control of our air defense..... I mean our PF position and Bonzi will blow the Americans to pieces with our armor....... I mean beat tha Mavs with is jump shot. Everything is fine in Bagdad.....Portland.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The game where the entire Dallas team took threes uncontested. The game where Dirk scored 40 plus again on us and Van, Nash and Raef ran circles around our team. Come on Speed! Your comments are sounding dumb now! Is that you Dale?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

We made lots of dumb fouls and the refs missed several more they could have called on us. Not smart basketball.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

love the optimism Speed

:mob:

:twave:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> The game where the entire Dallas team took threes uncontested. The game where Dirk scored 40 plus again on us and Van, Nash and Raef ran circles around our team. Come on Speed! Your comments are sounding dumb now! Is that you Dale?


Just because you're mad, don't take it out on fans who still want to enjoy their team's next game.

Maybe Portland will win, maybe it won't, but Speed has a perfectly valid point when he rhetorically asks why heart and desire is only shown if you win. Every loss by every team causes their fans to disgustedly say they didn't care and didn't "want it." Like those are the only reasons teams ever lose.

Until your wellfare rests on whether the Blazers win, stop acting like the Blazers have done you wrong. They're a sports franchise, which means they're an entertainment venture. Either you enjoy it, in which case you watch them on TV or pay money to see them live, or you *don't* enjoy them and you can feel free to stop doing both.

Ordinarily I could care less whether some fans want to keep on and on ripping the team. Their perogative and discussion forums are for all discussion...positive or negative. But this is starting to get ridiculous when people take on aggrieved tones, as if they've been wronged.

You have a choice to watch the entertainment. If you choose to keep doing so, stop complaining. You're implcitly voting the entertainment good, if you do. If you don't, and enough fans agree with you, then owenrship will take note of the dropping profits and your hated Whitsitt (who's teams have out-performed, over the past four or five years cumulatively, everyone except the Lakers and Spurs) will be in great danger of losing his job.

So either put up or shut up. If you hate the Blazers, stop watching them and patronizing them and hope many others agree with you. If you keep watching, you really have *no* room to talk, especially when you bash people who want to be positive about their favourite team.

Okay, I'm done. Back to passive reading mode, as I don't have a whole lot to say about the current series.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

That's an interesting stance Minstrel and I only have a couple thoughts! When and if you ever get tired of playing the devils advocate for purposes of your own self flattering and approval on an anonymous chat board, you too may want more out of the team you love than simply a clever discussion piece for your mindgames of debate!

If you found heart from our teams effort tonight Minstrel , than I'd say you enjoy the role of the underdog defender quite a lot more than you let on. As it is your right to defend that mindset, it's mine to say they played without purpose and surely without a game plan!

When and if this team plays with urgency and desire they'll get my praise as they have in the past, but I wont sugar coat my responses to be PC just like you don't whenever Pip is attacked! Fair enough?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> That's an interesting stance Minstrel and I only have a couple thoughts! When and if you ever get tired of playing the devils advocate for purposes of your own self flattering and approval on an anonymous chat board


Sure, buddy. If spewing venom all over the board in multiple threads makes you happy, whatever. My main point was don't bash the posters who still want to remain positive and enjoy the Blazers' next game.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

The Blazers outrebounded the Mavs by FIFTEEN. You don't do that without heart or desire. Sorry. But heart and desire will not stop Dirk from hitting threes. He's 7 feet tall!!!

Patterson, Damon, and Sabonis all raised their game CONSIDERABLY in the absence of Pip and DA. Give them credit.

Go Blazers


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Not quite as polished as usual Minstrel, must have struck a nerve, or taken the better page out of your "How to make a clever rebuttal!" book that's right next to your computer! 

Anyway, to each his own!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am with Speed.... I think at times I do bleed Blazer Scarlett Red...

each and every year I am just as hopeful as the next that we will somehow someway win another world championship. Its the greatest feeling in the world.... my only ohter dream along this line would be to be able to be in the Portland venue when it happens. I was waiting inside in '90 and '92.. but it fell short...

This team we have is incredibly talented, and incredibly unfulfilling at the same time. I refer to it as the Blazer rollar coaster.. the Blazer express... what ever....

but I will never give up on my dream, and never give up on rooting for them. Its the appeal of sports, its why they keep score, its why we root for the underdog (well I do anyway)...

but I do know when the planets align right... this team, even now can win it all, when properly motivated and a majority of the fans face north. We might all have to pair off by odd numbered birthdays, or everyone change our avatars on here again... but its possible.... the odds are no one has ever come back from a 3-0 deficit.... but its possible.

and since its possible, that is why I root for them....

I will believe even harder tomorrow.... 

but I understand, the team may be headed in a whole new direction next year. We may be done Sunday or Wednesday or next Sunday... or a month from now... but the wheels of change, I believe are already in progress.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Speed, you say that Damon, Patterson and Sabas raised their games so effort was made and that is true; but they and our two best players have to show up to beat Dallas every game. Do you understand that? Sheed and Bonzi were absent again. Throw in DA and Pip and that four of our five starters gone for a game three against Dallas in a must win game. If Damon, Patterson and Sabas all step up they'll still need atleast one of our "SO CALLED" stars to help them. Where were they? Oh yeah complaining on the bench was where Sheed seems to always be in big games! Did you see the fouls Sheed comitted to be put on the bench? Sheed just doesn't think!


Our defense was lost out there, Dallas swung the ball around our guys like they were doing a clininc on how to find the open three point shooter. The Blazers were mentally lost out there much of the game, and it showed not only on defense but on offense they don't even know how to set up a good play. It ends up being Bonzi taken a wild shot or Sheed taking a lazy three. You don't beat smart teams this way. How do ya think this will change on Sunday?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I didn't believe that the Blazers would win this series when it started, and I have no more belief that they will win it now. They've played well at times, and individual players have stepped up at various times, but the Blazers are a bunch of individuals playing a team in Dallas.

Pippen - we've been saying it all year - has been the glue that holds all the individual parts together. Is it any wonder that they can't win without him? Especially when the opposing team shoots nearly 50% from behind the arc? Scottie is, IMO, the key component in both the Blazer offense and defense. You take out DA as well, and it's no surprise at all to me that the Blazers don't have enough to beat the Mavs.

That being said, I'm still going to cheer loudly on Sunday night - just like I did last night. I will applaud my team just as I did last night. I will enjoy the entertainment of NBA basketball.

Then, I fully expect on Monday to be able to jump into the various trading/FA posts here on this forum. I vowed to not post on any of them until the Blazers' season was officially over, and I'm glad that I've kept that vow. But if Portland can somehow pull together a win on Sunday night, I'll jump and cheer and celebrate. But I doubt (unless, God forbid, something devastating happened to the Mavs like losing Nowitzki to injury) that even a win on Sunday will raise my expectation level for the Blazers in this year's playoffs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Believe Harder.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> We can do this.
> 
> Go Blazers


Trying to belive harder but Cheeks' moronic sub pattern after moronic sub pattern of lack their of almost makes me think he is trying to please the players instead of going with what wins. It is also hard to believe harder when arguably your best player in Sheed Wallace shoots what 12 shots and score like the quietest 13 ever. Back to Cheeks, why in the hell would he take out Zach? He was passing hte ball like he was LeBron James. He was amazing when he got it at the high post, catching everything and either making a brilliant pass or a nice duece, but again CHeeks took him out. And where in the EFF was Jeff Freaking McInnis? He was on the floor when we made our nice offensive run. No time ever in my lifespan should I or want to see Daniels on the floor with Mouse. NO MAS DAMON, go with stritcly either McInnis or Daniels. Play Bonzi at the 2, Sheed/Ruben at the 3, Zach at the 4 and Sabas/Dale at the 5. Is it really that hard? Seems quite simple to me. Man this is the last straw that has broke my back in reguards to Cheeks. Does he have a woody for Damon or something? I remember he brought a cold Damon off the bench to hit a wide open 3 against the Bucks and then he plays Damon like what 35-40 minutes in Game 3!?!? All I want to see is effort in Game 4, please just 1 win, that is all I ask for.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

You take 1 starter from any playoff team and it will hurt their chances in the playoffs considerably...

taking away 2 starts hurts even more...

mix in players who can chew gum, but nothing else... priceless

but I will cheer Sunday... just like SCBF...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Not quite as polished as usual Minstrel, must have struck a nerve, or taken the better page out of your "How to make a clever rebuttal!" book that's right next to your computer!


No, it was mostly that you didn't even address what I originally said, admitting you weren't willing to put up *or* shut up. You want to continue to whine as if a sports franchise owes you something. But you didn't want to *admit* to being a complainer unwilling to take any real action, so you tried to mount an ineffective attack.

Since you've admitted to that, what more is there for *me* to say?


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

B;azers have dominated this team historically and recently in Portland. I know we can win game 4 and I know we can win in Dallas. The first 2 games showed us that. There is no way Pip suits up for game 4, unless you count the Armani he wears from the sideline. If the team comes together and dominates Dallas like they always do in Portland, then Pip will suit up for game 5. Then maybe we can pull out some game 2 magic and win there. Then back home where we dominate and then game 7 in Dallas we can blow a 16 point 4th quarter lead and lose in heartbraking Blazer fashion. If we can just get one game, we can get some believers (on our own team) and then who knows what could happen. Dallas is a team of *****-footers and I think any West playoff team could beat them 4 in a row. Us included. The main thing is getting our own team to believe, cause Sheed did not believe for us Friday and it showed.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Now that was really clever Minstrel especially the parts where you highlight the words so you can remember the key parts of your argument for me to address. You didn't think it was for my benefit did ya? 

Fact is Minstrel, I can be both for and against this team as I see fit. I wont be cornered into your wishes anymore than you would of mine. I praise this team when it plays well and beat on them when they play without purpose, in this series our stars have not shown up regularly and our defense and offense has no purpose except to react to a far superior mental team. They should be better than they are playing for the level they are in. Our team resembles a pick up game gone wild as of late, and I think many would agree!

BTW- I never said this team owed me anything, you made that "my" point and it was wrong, and your whole debate here has been on a theory I never made! Please in the future don't try and assume for me, you know how the expression goes right?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Does anyone wanna take a stab at guessing what personal issues Terrible must have going on? I post some optimistic posts about the Blazers on a Blazers message board and that has sent him OFF!! Wow, I thought we were hear to discuss the Blazers, not each other.

But now that Terrible has opened the discussion, what are his issues? I'm guessing he envies me on some level. Either he envies not having my hopefulness, cuz he'd like to feel that way, but he's afraid to risk his emotions. Or maybe he knows I know more about basketball than he does, and he feels threatened by that, so when I say something outlandish, he needs to attack it to feel better about his knowledge of the game. It could be anything.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Terrible, both Sheed and Wells showed up. Sheed got saddled with foul trouble and that's why he was less effective. Wells ABSOLUTELY showed up. He shot the ball, he just didn't make them. Do you think he didn't WANT To hit his shots? WHat evidence do you have of that? He did hit his FTs though and he had a good handful of rebounds and assists. A BAD game doesn't qualify as "not showing up."

Dallas beat us when we were down and killed us by swinging the ball yes. But they attacked us in those situations on fastbreaks and when our defense wasn't set. Good teams do that. They did it SIXTY times this year. We didn't lose to the Cavs. We lost to a VERY VERY good team. But we do things well vs them TOO. We get to the line more. We outrebound them. And we are VERY capable of beating these guys..... more than once.

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoa. What is that about? That picture is 4 years old! LOL


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Chicken S*** Blazer Fans With No Heart or Desire*

There are some true fans here, but there are WAY too many scaredy cats in here, who are fearful of putting their heart on the line tomorrow. I KNOW the players will put their heart on the line. It's too bad so many fans have given up. ALL YEAR LONG, I keep hearing about how this game and that game is a MUST WIN. Well, ladies and gentleman, TONIGHT is our first MUST WIN game of the entire season. There has not been a must win game for the Blazers all year. NOW, and only now, do we find out what our team is made of. NOW, it's put up of shut up. And yet, so many of you have given up. Some have declared they won't watch. Others have said that the games "doesn't matter."

Doesn't matter??? Tonight's game is the only game that has truly mattered all year.

Why are a lot of you SCARED to back your team at its most important hour??

The men have CERTAINLY been separated from the boys.

The Blazers will play like Men tonight while the little scaredy cat boys who bash the team on here run for cover.

Go Blazers


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Im just bein a 'realest' Were down 3-0, a HUGE hole to try to get out of. Game 2-3 were HUGE, and we blew 'em. Our 'Superstar" (according to Bob) Hasn't showed up yet!! We may win tomarrow...but IMHO, our season is all but over.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

The last three games have NOTHING to do with our chances of winning Game 4 or any other game in the series. The score starts at 0-0 all over again. Nothing that happened in the first three games, short of DA's injury, has ANY bearing. 

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Besides, there is SO MUCH to play for tonight!!!

A) To get Cheeks his first playoff win as a coach.

B) To prevent us from tying the record for most consecutive playoff losses ever in the history of pro sports, I believe.

C) To keep the season alive.

D) To joing the OTHER 15 teams in the playoffs, all of whom have won at least one game.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll never understand why, in a 2-0 series, Game 3 always counts as TWO GAMES if the team with the 2-0 edge wins. People always call a 4 game sweep if a team goes up 3-0, but that makes no sense at all. There is still another game to be played.


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

I still believe, we need to take it one game at a time. This is our biggest game of the whole year. Has this team been on a 4 game win streak this year? Did we not play Dallas close in their home? Dirk is playing every minute of every game. He has to get fatigued sometime. If Sheed can get it together and Wells shot falls, we can out play and muscle this Dallas team any day. We just have to do it. The last game kind of showed us who wants to play on the team still. I say we play the people that will give effort and everyone should be giving max effort. Who wants to be swept? We will find out tomorrow who has some pride playing at home.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree rad. I want Ruben Patterson to start even if that weakens our second unit. Can't Ruben play 48 minutes?

How is Sheed's ankle? He was playing GREAT in this series until he twisted his ankle. People forget that he scored 26 in that game. Is he okay? We need to get him off early. He was really frustrated in Game 3 cuz he was going for lots of blocked shots inside that should not been called as fouls. 

Go Blazers


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

Patterson probably should start. I assume Sheed's ankle is fine. He has not said a word about it. What we need to do is post him up like he did against LA. Also, Damon and Wells did great jobs at drawing fouls on Bradley and Raef. If they do that, it will force a smaller lineup that Sheed and Patterson can take advantage of in the post.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheed is often hurt and doesn't complain, so people then just think he is lazy. He doesn't whine and talk about it a lot like Kobe does.

You know what's weird, speaking of Sheed? Yes, we've lost 10 straight playoff games, but do you realize that the Sheed has won NINETEEN playoff games with the Blazers?

We can win. Hell, man, you know, we always won playoff games with Rider. Can we get him back?

Go Blazers


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

He is not playing anywhere this year. It is sad because he is a real good player. I think Sheed will have a good game. If everyone contributes, we will definately win. There is no question about that. We have always dominated this team in Portland. There is no reason why we can't keep it up. We can out muscle this team any day.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*If the Blazers cared as much as Speed...*

We'd win the NBA Championship! You're the Man, Speed. I wish I had your optimism, I don't, but I'm glad you do. Keep it up!

Is there any way you could slip in and give the pregame speech tomorrow?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Speed, you do make one good point: Tomorrow (today) is the first must win game of the season.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> they couldn't have gone winless, they had already won 7


I think I misread the first post.

I was talking about the playoffs.

In my mind, I saw it as "If the blazers played the way they did in tonight's playoff game during the regular season, they would have won 40 games."

Well, I guess everyone has to play the Cavs sometimes...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Blazer fans "Chicken S***?" HARDLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> ...It's too bad so many fans have given up.


You know, when the GM of your team does so many things to completely destroy what was once the greatest fan-team relationship in the history of all pro-sports, it's VERY hard to back one's team up. 

Our GM seems to hate the greatest (and most popular) player in franchise history... I find it interesting that when the Portland Fire were looking for new owners, Clyde stepped up. He would have purchased the team, but of course, Bob didn't allow that to happen. They were for sale to anyone except Clyde Drexler it seems

They forced Schonley into a very much unwanted and unwelcome retirement, and I still haven't completely forgiven them for it.

How I miss the days of Drexler, Porter, Buck, Duckworth, and Kersey, to name just a few...

Even when the Blazers were an expansion team back in the early 70's, they played a lot harder then they do now. They did the best they could every single night, and they never let the fans down in terms of showing heart.

This team is a lot more talented now, but they don't have the heart. They don't have the bonds needed to be winners. This set of Blazers is extremely cliquey. They don't have the Player-fan relationship that had been there since 1976. They don't deserve it.

I can tell you, if this current set of blazers were the ones to take the floor from '76-'95, that record of 850+ sellouts would not exist.

Who should replace Whittset you ask? Re-hire Glickman. If not him, have HIM hire the new GM. He's the one that built our greatest blazer teams, not bob.

I hope the blazers have another one of those fan forum things. This time, I'm not going to be so nice to Mr. Whittset...

The best move they could make in the off season?

*FIRE BOB.* 

I'm sorry if I seem a bit upset, but I can't stand it any longer... we deserve better, as true, loyal fans.

How does everyone else feel? Agree, Disagree?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

every year with the blazers its the same old thing. My nerves have been very thin with whitsitt and this blazer team for the last few years but i would always be like, oh lets see what they do next year. Now i cant stand it anymore, its time to take a whole new direction. Everything in this town is inconsistant like the weather, the economy, and this blazer bs. If whitsitt is running this team next year and the teams nucleus is still made up of Damon, Bonzi, and Sheed then i will be very unhappy with this team.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FYI - I took the liberty of deleting a post or two that was inappropriate. We cannot attack people on a personal basis, please.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Whoa. What is that about? That picture is 4 years old! LOL


Who is that picture of?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is that picture of?


Ain't that Speed?

*as a straight man I am secure enough that I can say this*

Handsome devil!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeppers, Speed is our _*William Wallace*_ of the Blazers Board. Now, if he could only make it as effective as William did. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

_"Every team loses, but not every team truely loses without trying!"_ 

William Rasheed Wallace


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Since our Rasheed Wallace does not talk to the media, even Katy Brown... it can not be his quote right??? :banghead:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Since our Rasheed Wallace does not talk to the media, even Katy Brown... it can not be his quote right??? :banghead:


"Just stabbin', man, just stabbin'. It was a good battle; everyone fought hard."


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Didn't William Wallace get ripped into four parts and his limbs hung for everyone to see across England? If Portland loses are you going to do the same to Rasheed and hang them across Portland?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Blazer fans "Chicken S***?" HARDLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> The best move they could make in the off season?
> *FIRE BOB.*


:twave:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh sure, Portland has gone to the playoffs for 21 straight years! Yippee freakin do! It is like being on life support, when do we tell the doctors to *"pull the plug?"*

Over paid and under worked. This squad has shown nothing that proves to me that they can make it in the playoffs. Just keep those checks coming Mr. Allen! :nonono:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

The Blazers care MORE than us. They've worked their asses off to get to the NBA. You don't make the NBA without being a fierce competitor. You'll see what they're made of today.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

That's nice of you to say, Hap. You make me blush.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> That's nice of you to say, Hap. You make me blush.
> 
> Go Blazers


Dang Speed, you were a little cutie there, no doubt. But you look 14! How old were you then?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Awww. I had those taken in the summer of 1999 (Ahhhh... the last time the Blazers got swept 4-0.) I was about a month away from 25, but yes, I do look much younger. That's just the way it goes. You guys are so sweet. You're makin me blush.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> The Blazers care MORE than us. They've worked their asses off to get to the NBA. You don't make the NBA without being a fierce competitor. You'll see what they're made of today.
> 
> Go Blazers


Not if Damon Stoudamire is starting :jump:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Chicken S*** Blazer Fans With No Heart or Desire*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I KNOW the players will put their heart on the line.


Ha! You've been duped dude. This 'team' has repeatedly given up when the pressure is on all year long. Hell, the last three years. They go through the motions and play just hard enough to make the game close. They win when they feel like it, but they don't have enough love for their teammates, their fans or themselves to actually bring that effort every night. They are weak and shiftless. They have been for years. The Blazers play with no heart and our alleged 'leaders' Scottie Pippen and Rasheed Wallace have shown that they have less heart and desire than any of their teammates. 



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> The Blazers will play like Men tonight while the little scaredy cat boys who bash the team on here run for cover.


I'd love to see it happen, but forgive me if I've been fooled one too many times by this team already. 

You bash the fans for giving up on the Blazers? I bash the Blazers for giving up on themselves.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Awww. I had those taken in the summer of 1999 (Ahhhh... the last time the Blazers got swept 4-0.) I was about a month away from 25, but yes, I do look much younger. That's just the way it goes. You guys are so sweet. You're makin me blush.


Do you usually play characters that are much younger than you?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you usually play characters that are much younger than you?


I remember when the Jazz played the Blazers once..........


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazer fans "Chicken S***?" HARDLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> How does everyone else feel? Agree, Disagree?


Disagree 1000%. 

Ed O.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Cussing and anger won't make things better...only heart and desire from players and management... I'm a bengals fan i know this.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Blazer fans "Chicken S***?" HARDLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Disagree 1000%.
> ...


Why?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Blazer fans "Chicken S***?" HARDLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> Why?


-- Whitsitt has made a large number of excellent moves, and he's built a team that is top-10 every year, and quite often around the top 5.

-- With a little bit more luck, we woulda won a ring 3 years ago. It's not his fault that the team had one bad quarter.

-- The team is still young. Pippen and Sabas are not, obviously, and Davis is long in the tooth. But Wallace, Wells, DA, RP, and (to a lesser extent) Damon and McInnis are all young members of our core. ZR and Qyntel are showing a lot of promise and they're even younger. 

-- PR and fan warm, fuzzy feelings are irrelelvant to me. I don't care if he lives in Afghanistan and checks in on the team once a year if he keeps the team as competitive as he has.

Those are the four main reasons. I've kept them brief because I've made my feelings apparent elsewhere before and nothing's changed in the last 3 games to change my mind.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, Gym, though we're trying to go for roles closer to my age nowadays.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

BELIEVE HARDER.

Thanks to all who believed.

Now, we're gonna win in Dallas, then we'll come back to the Rose Garden and tie the series, then next Sunday, we'll go to Dallas and make history!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

BLAZERS

IN 

SEVEN


BELIEVE HARDER


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If Portland wins in Dallas, I might start believing there's a chance to win the series.

I did believe Portland could win this game. I have to say I didn't, and still don't, think Portland can win the series.

But I'd *love* to be wrong.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> If Portland wins in Dallas, I might start believing there's a chance to win the series.
> 
> I did believe Portland could win this game. I have to say I didn't, and still don't, think Portland can win the series.
> ...


THAT's the spirit: realism with a tinge of optimism. 

To update my "chance that Portland will come back from 0-3 to win" (figuring a 50% win rate at home and a 25% rate in Dallas)... they currently have a 3% chance of winning the series. Twice what it was this time yesterday! 

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

as i said.... the MEN have been separated from the BOYS.

Thank you BLAZERS!!!!

The coward fans don't know a THING about heart and desire when they claim that our players don't have it.

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Cussing and anger won't make things better...only heart and desire from players and management... I'm a bengals fan i know this.


Wait... you're a Nets fan and a Bengals fan?

Or are you a Cincinnati fan so you root for Kenyon and therefore the Nets (and RP and the Blazers... although my theory breaks down since NVE is on the Mavs so that should cancel out).

In any case: Bengals and Nets. That's a lot of bad pro mojo the last 15 years or so.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

WHAT??? You can't wait til after Game 5 to jump on the bandwagon!!!

The team needs your support DURING game 5!!!

As for the percentages, the Blazers have a 100% chance of winning this series. 

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> WHAT??? You can't wait til after Game 5 to jump on the bandwagon!!!
> 
> The team needs your support DURING game 5!!!


I think your little jihad is getting out of control. Nowhere did I say I wouldn't support the team for Game Five. I think they can win the game and will be rooting for them.

I just said I don't currently believe the Blazers can win the series, though a change in circumstances can change my mind.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

a change in circumstances??

you mean like the circumstance of us winning Game 5??

LOL!!!

EXACTLY. That's called being a FAIR WEATHER FAN. "If we're up 3-1, I think we can win the series. If we're down 1-3, I think we can't." Ummmm.... that's bandwagoning.

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> a change in circumstances??
> 
> you mean like the circumstance of us winning Game 5??
> ...


Damn dude that is not bandwagoning,bandwagoning is leaving the Blazers right now to cheer for another team full time, he is just being realistic.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You can still believer harder and be realistic, it's not a crime to be realistic. :clap:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

It is fair weather. I mean, only believing in a team when things are going well???

It's like no one believes in the Blazers when they're down 0-3. But come GAME 7, EVERYONE will be in here whupping it up and saying that we SHOULD win. 

LMAO

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

All going according to plan so far.

Most teams don't win after going down 0-3. 

But the Blazers aren't most teams.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed, you're certifiable. 

The world needs more characters like you, those who generate confidence from being wrong, rather than from being right. 

I hope you never change. You're an Original.

But I still don't believe I'm a fair-weather fan. A fair-weather fan is one who stops supporting his team when things are bad. I haven't stopped supporting the team.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If you won't believe in them until they've already dug out of the hole, then YES you are a fair weather fan.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

apparently they do care as much as I do.

we won by 19


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Out of curiosity, Speed...do you think the Blazers will win the next ten straight championships? Not whether you think they *can*...do you think they will, would you bet a lot of money on it?

Real question, please answer, thanks.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Sure looked like it today. Let's hope we can say it at least three more times.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I see your point. 

There is a difference between that, though, and people who rooted for Dallas and said they wouldn't watch.

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I like your optimism a lot. However, you probably don't have to be so confrontational about it. Everyone should be able to enjoy sports at whatever speed (no pun intended) they like.

That's the beauty of sports-watching or any hobby...it should be entirely up to each person how much it matters to them or how they enjoy it.

Enjoy the night, though.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*4-3 Blazers!*

my my..much to do about...something...my 2 cents is yes, the Blazers have every reason to think they can still win this series. This situation is very much what Blazer basketball is made of. The situation could not be more dire..more overwhelming...that is when I have seen the Blazers pull off miracles.

It makes no matter who suits up or who doesn't-the Blazers have proven that as well.

Here's to a modern day miracle! I'm with you Portland-go all the way!

What a story it will be!

GO BLAZERS!

PS: Wear the red unis! :dpepper:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Qyntel Woods Tonight?*

With Ruben Patterson out, we will have no choice but to give Qyntel Woods important minutes tonight.

This could be a defining moment in his career.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Nick Van Exel and his Stupid Law of Averages*

Nick Van Exel said the Law of Averages means that Finley and Nash will have HUGE games tonight.

Does Nick Van Exel also realize that the Law of Averages also means that Dirk Nowitzki will score NOTHING Tonight? Dirk only scored 22 ppg in the reg season. The Law of Averages says that Dirk gets the goose egg tonight. The Law of Averages also says that Dirk misses his next 10 three pointers to get his three point shooting % down to his average. The Law of Averages also says that the Blazers will win their next 2 road games since they were a winning ball club on the road this year.

Yeah, that's right Nick, we're LOVING that Law of Averages out here in Portland.

Go Blazers


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

How about NO!

:laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stallion</b>!
> How about NO!
> 
> :laugh:


Wow, you really come onto the scene in a blaze. :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Patterson will play tonight. I can see Woods playing some minutes if one of two things happen.

1. Portland builds a huge lead and Cheeks wants to rest some players.

2. Portland players start fouling out of the game.

I hope that Portland can pull off this game tonight. Missing the entire back court and key second unit players missing. It is going to be a hard game to win toinght! :sigh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*unstoppable Rube*

I agree about Ruben-if he is in Dallas-he will play-period. He'll play even if he has to run to the locker room a few times!

:hurl:


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

you'll have to excuse Stallion.......he has some issues. he has been saying all year how great Woods is, and that he should be starting. he obviously doesn't know a lick about hoops. :no: 
you have to be a little screwed up to call yourself the "stallion"


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerboy30</b>!
> you'll have to excuse Stallion.......he has some issues. he has been saying all year how great Woods is, and that he should be starting. he obviously doesn't know a lick about hoops. :no:
> you have to be a little screwed up to call yourself the "stallion"


Are you guys from O-Live? At any rate, Welcome!! :clap:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Woods has a great opportunity tonight because 

A) they won't respect his three point shot

B) there's no real scouting report on him

I remember, earlier this year, he had a GREAT game vs the Utah Jazz in a win at the Rose Garden when Bonzi was out.

Woods could be a big factor tonight if Patterson is out.

Although now, Pippen is starting to talk about playing, so who knows?

Go Blazers


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

You must have me confused with someone else blazerboy considering this is my first post and I'm not a daydreaming idiot who believes every time the blazers draft someone he should immediately start and will be an all-star in 3 years. Forgive he for not believing the hype.


I'm sure this won't be the last time we butt heads.
:boxing:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Pippen assaulted a fan??*

After Game 4, someone on Oregonlive.com said that Scottie Pippen threw a water bottle at his brother who had been yelling at Scottie all game for not playing. I ignored it, but many posters are saying that the grievance has been filed with the league and that it has been mentioned on the radio. Apparently, Pippen challenged the guy to meet him the parking lot, and even grabbed the guy by the shirt when he threw water in his face.

Could this hurt Pippen's chances of playing in Game 7 on Sunday?

Anyone hear anything about this?

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Tonight's game is a MUST WIN.*

That thread headline has been written in here throughout the reg season and even before Game 1, but it was never true.

I thought I would finally post it now that it's actually true.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Pippen assaulted a fan??*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> After Game 4, someone on Oregonlive.com said that Scottie Pippen threw a water bottle at his brother who had been yelling at Scottie all game for not playing. I ignored it, but many posters are saying that the grievance has been filed with the league and that it has been mentioned on the radio. Apparently, Pippen challenged the guy to meet him the parking lot, and even grabbed the guy by the shirt when he threw water in his face.
> 
> Could this hurt Pippen's chances of playing in Game 7 on Sunday?
> ...


the day that the flaming pile of oops, I mean flamingpileof****live.com forums become a reputable source...is the day I'll shave my eyebrows..

of course, if this story is true..it doesn't mean they're a good source.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Boy that is an understatement,


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

many people are saying they heard it on the radio now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Is that like "I heart NY"?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Could Pippen not only play but have a BIG NIGHT?*

Mashburn was supposed to be done for the playoffs but he is out there now and has scored 17 points and counting!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

It's not really an understatement. The statement is pure.

It's a must win game.

Go Blazers


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Mashburn has a hand injury, which is a litle easier to play with than a knee. Especially if you are Pip's age. Pippen is done for the year, he tried to come back too soon as it is.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I just saw Pip on TV saying that he's thinking about playing and won't know til tip off.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

No no no...Must win is an understatement. it's more like:

"Absolutely possitively have to under all circumstances win"


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

we'll have him back for the Sacramento series.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What...back at the Sports bar watching the Mavs and Kings?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> What...back at the Sports bar watching the Mavs and Kings?


no, in the WCF next season w/ Phil and co.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

win or go home.


gotta love it.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Pippen is PLAYING, says TNT.*

They just said on TV.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

well, lets see if they can just win 1 more for now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> win or go home.
> 
> 
> gotta love it.


That says it all right there, I think we want to go home,but with a win and play MAS games in the playoffs


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Speed I am going to merge this with the other thread you started on this topic.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

YAY and uh oh:no: at the same time, I don't want a gimp Pippen out there,but if he is at least 85% I will take his leadership and length in a heartbeat,lets see how it plays out:yes: !


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i still wouldnt start him
damon , wells , sheed , zach , dd

see how we go with that again


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*The Official "Will Bonzi Wells or Rasheed Wallace score tonight?" Thread*

So far they haven't.

Does anyone have any thoughts about when or if we will see either score tonight?

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Will someone explain to me why these guys can't score?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well*

I'll give you a hint:

They suck and are over rated.

Figure it out?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

0-10 thus far..but they look intimidating as hell.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Have BOTH TEAMS PLAYED HARD?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

LINK

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...0487_BC_BKN--TrailBlazers-Pip&&sports&blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*I love Van Gundy!!*

Our best offense is to miss shots and crash the boards!!

LMAO!


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

You must have me confused with someone else blazerboy considering this is my first post and I'm not a daydreaming idiot who believes every time the blazers draft someone he should immediately start and will be an all-star in 3 years. Forgive he for not believing the hype.


I'm sure this won't be the last time we butt heads.
:boxing:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeah ya think!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Hey y'all.... We've won in Dallas without Rasheed before!!*

LOL!

Go Blazers


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

So, this is more of a must win than game 4 was -- or Game 6, or Game 7?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

No, that was big too


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Har!*

I get your point, good one speed


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> No, that was big too


Not only big - but _necessary_.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Here He Comes To Save the Day!!!*

Curse you Damon Haters!!!

Look at Nash out there. He's afraid of mice!! LMAO!!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27499&pagenumber=5


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

love it


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

not an insult, but he should have fresh legs considering he spent have the year on the bench.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

improving his tradability as we speak


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Who Is Dogging Wallace Now???*

Go Blazers


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I DO!!!! SHOULD HAVE MADE THE FIRST ONE...


NAh... i still luv him


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*How DARE anyone accuse these guys of not having heart!!!*

These guys have more heart than all of us fans put together!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*That Is Called Heart!*

Sheed's BIG THREE. Wells' BIG THREE. Pip's BIG THREE and ASSISTS. Ruben's BIG BLOCK. Randolph's BIG FREE THROWS. Sabonis' BIG TIP IN.

HOW DARE YOU ALL SAY THESE GUYS DON'T HAVE HEART???

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

GO BLAZERS! WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I saw a sign that said the Mavericks Dancers could beat the Portland Jail Blazers. 

Seems Cuban should sign 'em up.



Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: How DARE anyone accuse these guys of not having heart!!!*

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll admit it....their faith in themselves was greater tonight than my faith in them.

They are halfway there. The odds are still against them. But they've got MO now!

(That's in momentum, not as in Cheeks...although they have him, too...I'll just shut up now.)


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Not to mention, Cheeks has learned a little bit over these past few games.

I really thought that Van Exel was gonna "luck" the Mavs to a win. Glad it didn't turn out that way.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon started off playing great, but he began putting up some wild shots later in the game.

I'm *very* glad Pippen played such a steadying fourth quarter. The Blazers wouldn't have won without that.

Both Pippen and Sabas made a big impact on the outcome.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers- only the SIXTH team in NBA history to win two after going down 0-3*

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Sheed learns from Sean Eliott and Bob Horry!*

Now Sheed hits the backbreaking THREE!!

Dallas collapsed after that.

SHEED's SECOND GAME WINNING THREE of the MONTH.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

And to think Wallace was an offensive non-factor much of the game, and the Blazers still won.

However, I can't call him a non-factor in total, because he had some really good defensive plays in the game. Portland wouldn't have had all the stops they needed without Wallace's defense.

And what a big three. Missed it, got the long board, calmly put it up again and nailed it.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Wallace had a HUGE 4th qtr. 

And everyone in here was dissing him!

Go Blazers


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*I am SO HAPPY!*

WAHOO!!!!!

I can't wait for Friday! It's gonna be a madhouse at the Rose Garden!

:dpepper:

CONGRATULATIONS BLAZERS!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a feeling the 2nd trifecta out of his possesion would drop. Thank you Jesus(the REAL Savior, not calling Sheed God by any means, just letting people know :grinning: ) for that one......
Sheed for 3... :basket:


:jawdrop:
:woot:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*The Official "Ruben Patterson Stuffed Dirk Nowitzki With the Game On the Line" Thread*

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO RUBE!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Official "Ruben Stuffed Dirk With the Game On the Line" Thread*

GO RUBE!!!

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

THIS GAME REMINDS ME OF THE 1990-1992 BLAZERS, THEY SEEMED TO ALWAYS GET BACK INTO THESE TYPES OF GAMES.


UNBELIEVABLE! YES I KNOW I'M YELLING IN ALL-CAPS ITS CUZ I'M SO TOTALLY JACKED UP EXCITED!


WOW!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry, this was not on purpose. Didn't mean to do it twice.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

prety sure it was Dirk who passed it to Najera who then was stuffed a little by Pip and most by RUUUUUBE!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

BLAZERS= MOST HEART IN THE NBA.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Will the idiots who said that the Blazers and Wallace had no heart please step forward and account for yourselves????

I can call people "idiots" cuz a middle school teacher in her called ME one.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Dallas has CHOKED all year.*

They choked to the Lakers. They choked up the #1 seed. And they choked today after Sheed hit that three. They keep choking.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: How DARE anyone accuse these guys of not having heart!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> These guys have more heart than all of us fans put together!!
> 
> Go Blazers


No, they have more money than all of us combined.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers= 2-0 in Must Win Games.*

Look at how the Blazers play when all the money is on the table!!!

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah Tommy!!!

GOOD POINT YEGA!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

GO BLAZERS!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Dallas has CHOKED all year.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> They choked to the Lakers. They choked up the #1 seed. And they choked today after Sheed hit that three. They keep choking.


MAS MAS MAS choking by Dallas, I think our guys have all the momentum and know that Dallas has ALL the pressure on them,I think we will annoucne our presence with AUTHORITY on Friday!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I will start merging the Speed threads here.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Can we make it 3-0 in must win games..........................*in Ginuwine voice* HELLL YEAH! :woot:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Of course we won tonight.*

We're a great road team. We'll win Game 7 too!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

LMAO!!

I LOVE IT!!!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't forget my prediction after Game 3.

We're gonna win on Sunday (check)...

then we're gonna win in Dallas (check)....

then we're gonna win in Portland (Friday)...

then we're gonna go back to Dallas and win again (Sun)....

and everyone is gonna say what a great series it was (they will indeed!)

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Don't forget my prediction after Game 3.
> 
> We're gonna win on Sunday (check)...
> ...


How far did you have to go to dig out this thread my main?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I hope you are right buddy...

:allhail:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Let's talk about 2003 NBA Title Chances for our Boys!*

If we close out this weekend with two victories, does anyone in here think that we can go all the way?

I certainly do. I think the Kings will be the toughest road block, but that's it. I think we can beat whatever team goes to the WCF from the other bracket. And then the East? Well, the NBA Finals would be more about us not getting overconfident cuz I bet every East team with NBA Finals hopes is rooting for us to be their Finals opponent and not the Spurs, Kings, Mavs or Lakers.

G O B L A Z E R S


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

To be honest with you Speed, I don't even want to think about it, I am actually thinking like the Blazers, just,ask me this question when we are up with 0.01 seconds left in the 4th of game 7 of the Dalals series.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I do.
4 reb and 14 points. I think I do. Pathetic. He got lucky. Your chances are 30% or so on the first. Nowitzki eat him up again. Thank god we won but Nash lost this for them. 
I have to give Mo his do's . He coached in the 4th. After the time out ZR from the freethrow line was money. 

Damon played great o tonight.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers have about a 12.5% chance of winning this series (50% at Portland, 25% at Dallas).

Their chances of winning the championship fall significantly short of that level.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheed didn't get lucky, he was clutch down the stretch.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Who Is Dogging Wallace Now???*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Go Blazers


Uh I am,where was he the whole game besdies those 2 late 3's. Yes he did make those,but did you see the other two he jacked up!?!?! Those were HORRID shots,oh well we won,big deal,lets get Game 6, and SHOCK THE WORLD :jawdrop:

800th post :twave:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I will say this...if and I mean IF we do pull off the biggest comeback in NBA HISTORY, it will carry immense momentum and you honestly never know from this team......stranger things have happened...haven't they


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Dallas Overconfident*

“The Mavericks can start breaking down videotape of the Sacramento Kings,” wrote Eddie Sefko in Sunday’s edition of the Dallas Morning News. “Put the rainy Northwest in the rearview and get California in their sights. As for the minor detail known as Game 4 against the Trail Blazers, pay it no mind. When a playoff series becomes a walkover like this one, the victorious team can step back and take stock.”


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Dallas Overconfident*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> “The Mavericks can start breaking down videotape of the Sacramento Kings,” wrote Eddie Sefko in Sunday’s edition of the Dallas Morning News. “Put the rainy Northwest in the rearview and get California in their sights. As for the minor detail known as Game 4 against the Trail Blazers, pay it no mind. When a playoff series becomes a walkover like this one, the victorious team can step back and take stock.”


uh oh, never pop the cryssy(crystol) unless you have absolutely posistively WON the series, IT IS NOT OVER UNTIL IT IS OVER!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS, are you through with your Mouse bashing?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> MAS, are you through with your Mouse bashing?


I have never bashed any player on here for smoking ghanja or whatever, I was jsut extremely frustrated with his consistent dribbling and taking too much time to set up the offense. I have no problem with him playing,when he is taking good shots,being agressive,and playing tough defense. In fact, Damon is one of my fv Blazers.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Portland now has a pretty legitimate shot of winning this series. I'd put it at between 25-50%. Which is shocking considering they were down 3-0.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

The Blazers ALWAYS had a great shot at winning the series.

0-3 doesn't affect these guys. They have more heart than we can imagine collectively.

They're just ballin.

Go Blazers

Believe Harder.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

i'll start talking percentages if we win friday...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Bandwagon Count.*

How many of you all jumped off the bandwagon and have now jumped back on?

I'm trying to get an official count.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

just bumping up one of my finer pregame threads!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

You see....the Blazers were bored...yeah, that's it...they needed a challenge...and it's no challenge to win during the regular season...yeah, that's the ticket...and they decided to do something that had never been done before...so they lost the first 3 games on purpose...yeah...and now they will win 4 in a row to humiliate the Mavericks...which will really impress...M-M-M-Morgan Fairchild...yeah, that's it....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> The Blazers have about a 12.5% chance of winning this series (50% at Portland, 25% at Dallas).


I think Portland has a much better chance than 25% in Dallas. I'd put that at around 50% also. Actually, I'd put "Portland beating Dallas at a neutral site" right around 50% and adjust it up a little in Portland and down a little in Dallas, which averages to 50% in each game.

Thus, I'd say it's a 25% chance for Portland to take this series right now. Of course, that neglects any psychological advantages of Dallas getting tight, which I think will happen...I don't believe Dallas is good under pressure. However, I think it's impossible to quantify that effect.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Thus, I'd say it's a 25% chance for Portland to take this series right now. Of course, that neglects any psychological advantages of Dallas getting tight, which I think will happen...I don't believe Dallas is good under pressure. However, I think it's impossible to quantify that effect.


Your numbers probably more accurately reflect the state of the series, but I'm going with the same conservative percentages I used after game 3 (when I had the Blazers with about a 1.5% chance of winning the series!  ).

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SCBF: what percentage of members of this board are too young to know what the heck you're talking about?

I made a FALCO reference today and felt like I was about 50 when only one other person in the room knew who the heck I was talking about.

ooh... rock me Amadeus...

And off to bed I go before I get more loopy.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Didn't it feel like Shawn Bradley had a great game vs us?*

HE only scored 6, but that's always 6 more than you want him to score, isn't it?

Go Blazers


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

i'd put it at 25% as well. but at least it's a helluva lot better than the 10% i'd given them before this game.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers Set to Play in May!!!*

I keep thinking of how many people who said we wouldn't play in May and now we WILL be for the first time in a couple years!!!

GO BLAZERS

Thank you NBA for the new Best of 7 format!!!

I think we would have beaten Lakers in 7 the last two years!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O:

Thanks for the laugh! :laugh: 

I actually remember hearing on the radio a couple of years ago that Falco had passed away.  

BTW, did you ever see the Simpsons parody that song? With their take on the Planet of the Apes? "Dr. Zaius, Dr. Zaius...Uh, oh,Dr. Zaius"

As to % - who knows? Anyone brave enough to claim ignorance?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i never jumped off


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Jon Lovitz on SNL, right?

'80s vintage SNL was the best period of the show in my opinion.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Uh Speed, NO ONE in the Blazer message boards are bandwagoners. If we were bandwagoners we would NOT be consistently posting about hte Blazers, the BW Jumpers left long ago to make arses out of themsleves by protesting.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Well.....I'd rather focus on one series at a time. Actually, more like one game at a time. So I won't go into any specific predictions as far as the Blazers go beyond this series with Dallas.

But, we do know now who the winner of this series will play in Round #2. Sacramento looks really sharp right now, and they have to be the favorites against either Portland or Dallas.

And now that Utah has been eliminated - major props to John Stockton on an incredible career. Yeah, he was a dirty player, and you don't have to like that facet of his game (like me), but for him to be so productive for so many years - you have to give him his due. At the peak of his career, he was leading the league in assists and steals and was an excellent outside shooter - always above 50% from the field. I'm trying to remember Utah without him...hmm...who distributed the ball to Adrian Dantley?

Any guesses on what Karl Malone will do? Remember at the beginning of the season? He said that he had already decided whether or not he was going to retire at the end of the year, and he would let all of us know "at the right time".


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nah I don't think we would have beat LA the past 2 years, we were even more screwed up back then. At least we now are the proud owners of a 2 game playoff winning streak!:grinning:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, you ok?

Dirk scored 35 points, but that is 35 more then you wished he scored too right?

-Petey


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Malone won't retire until he sets the all-time scoring record, in my opinion, which should take him until sometime into the 2004-2005 season.

I think he'll consider a Utah offer, but will be content to go elsewhere. He's feuded with the Jazz owner, Miller, every time he's been up for a new contract and I think the two will shake hands and part ways.

Utah has to start the rebuild sometime, and keeping an aging Malone on the payroll isn't the best way to do it. Better to focus on youth like Kirilenko and Stevenson and move on.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

his 6 points were on shots you wouldnt think that he would make so i kind of feel you

nick van exel had a sweet game though


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

ZBo gets me.


----------



## Blazergal3 (Mar 25, 2003)

Someone FINALLY speaks up for Damon Stoudamire!!!! TY


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Bradley and Najera scoring points both fall into the same category...YCAT.

You Can't Allow That.

Dirk scoring a lot of points, Nash doing well (though he hasn't), Finley doing well, even NVE doing well...those are things that happen.

But Bradley and Najera are big YCATs.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok Speed, lets stop trying to pad your post count.....lets worry about this series first!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I think the two will shake hands and part ways.


"The pebble have been snatched from my hand. Like Kung-Fu, it's time for me to leave."

- *Karl Malone*, said on the radio during the 1998 lockout


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Why can't we talk about title chances?

All the Mavs do is talk about the Queens. And all the Queens, Lakers, and Spurs do is talk about winning a championship.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude, we are the proud owners of a 2 gm win streak cuz we had the chance to play game 4. we would have won game 4 last year too.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

MANY people here gave up on them completely. Many said we had no chance of winning even one game. Many said we had no heart. Many said they wouldn't even watch. Many said we were done.

Go Blazers


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Again...we still have 2 games to win in this series, stop padding your post count by discussing things we haven't accomplished yet. Get a life dude.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Anytime Bradley makes 2 outside jumpers, he is having a good game. It IS arssy when he makes them,bu you have to take the good with the bed, I guess


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Why can't we talk about title chances?
> 
> All the Mavs do is talk about the Queens. And all the Queens, Lakers, and Spurs do is talk about winning a championship.
> ...



"We" can't talk about title chances because that requires two people. You're free to post all you want. But as long as the Blazers are one game away from elimination, I personally will focus my posts on the current series with the Mavs.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

meh, as long as they still root for Portland and not for antoehr team they are still true fans in my book :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No way,the Horry shot was WAY TO backbreaking-ess. We prolly would have got swept or lost in 5,it really doesn't matter because that scenario was not able to play itself out.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

We won the game......who cares what Bradley did? He had 6 points.....whoop de damn doo!


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

STOp padding your post count dude........do you really think after being down 3--0, we would have beaten the Lakers in 7?????? C'Mon!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Some on this very message board said that they were rooting for Dallas in Game 4 so that we would lose in a sweep and so that changes would be made.

That is not a true fan.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

im always defending damon , on FH and now here . Peeps love bashing him when we lose but hate giving some love when he plays well. Its slowly changing here thank god, i stopped posting on FH cause of all the hate that was going on , broken frickin record, same ish different thread ya know.

dont hate , appreciate.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

The Blazers have won the last two games as much from the Mavs lack of execution and hussle as from their own efforts. The folks in control of the team are saying they're a little banged up and that could be the cause of this lack. So we might have a chance in the series. 

But we should not be confusing this with really good play on the Blazers part. They're playing better but it's probably not good enough to hang with San Antonio.

I'm gonna be at the game on Friday and give it my all to spur them on to that 7th game. I just think it's a whole heck of a lot early to be talking championship when we're still down 3-2 in the first round.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Mighty Mouse has most definately been mighty these last two games. I think a big reason for that is that he's got a big target to get the ball to in Zach Randolph. But I'm thinkin maybe you've got something with the fresh legs theory. 

He did get his *** kicked all over the court by Van Exel though.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If Dallas goes through an entire offensive set, and they end up with an 18 foot jumper from Bradley, that's awesome...

If he makes it, whatever... it's still a shot not being taken by Nash/Nowitski/Finley


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The Blazers won because Zach has decided he wants to be the star here and will put this team on his back! Without Zach tearing up the paint and getting rebounds on both sides of the court the Blazers would have lost by 10 or more.

It's amazing how this team can perform when we have a real PF doing his job! Do you guys see how when Zach commands all that attention in the paint it opens up the rest of the team to attack the hoop on the weak side and through the passing lanes? 

Sheed got to have the game changing shot, but Zach is the MVP without question.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting leadership approach Pip, for every win there is a scandal!
So what's new?

So Sheed wont speak to the press, Pip is fighting with Blazer fans, Patterson is waiting for Zach, DA is out again, Sabas has back pains and Damon has stepped up his game!

It sure must be playoff time for the Blazers!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't know what happened to the last one of these I created but here is the latest!


----------

